
Lucky eBay Buyer Demos Ice Cream Sandwich On Video - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/lucky-ebay-buyer-demos-ice-cream-sandwich-on-video/
======
nextparadigms
Hoax? Since when do Android versions show up as codenames in Android phones?
("IceCreamSandwich")

